# مشكلة صوت في تلفزيون



## احمد اوست (9 يونيو 2008)

لدي تلفزيون ماركة Tcl عند تشغبل Dvd يعمل بصوت جيد و عند توصيل الهوائي العادي للتلفزيون لا يوجد صوت وفي خيارات الصوت يوجد فقط I و Dkو لا يوجد Bk الذي يظهر معه الصوت في اجهزة التلفزيون الاخري ارجو المساعدة في كيفية معالجة هذه المشكلة ولكم الشكر


----------



## سامى عصر (13 يونيو 2008)

إضغط muneعلى الرموت وإدخل على النظام فى الألوان وخليه بال أو أوتو وإدخل على ضبط الصوت وخليه 5.5ميجا BK


----------



## احمد اوست (18 يونيو 2008)

شكرا علي مساعدتك الا انه في القائمة الخاصة بضبط الصوت يوجد خيارين فقط I & Dk ولا يوجد Bg


----------

